# Suspended: Victoria Line signalling flooded with quick drying concrete.



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2014)

No, seriously.

http://usvsth3m.com/post/74285062011/you-wont-believe-why-the-victoria-line-is-currently
















Daft fuckers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

srs?

WHAT NOW?


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2014)

"accidentallied" the Victoria Line


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 23, 2014)

How, why and how the fuck do you clean up that mess?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2014)

We have an early contender for 'balls up of the year'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 23, 2014)

How though? Surely they don't let you wander through with a can of Coke in case you spill it and it short circuits something, so tons of liquid concrete???


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

Is this really real?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this really real?


Yup.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this really real?



http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/tube/default.html#victoria


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2014)

"TFL can not confirm the nature of the flooding" according to BBC radio London


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How though? Surely they don't let you wander through with a can of Coke in case you spill it and it short circuits something, so tons of liquid concrete???



usvthem say it's 100% by them, but TfL obvs not wanting to give it away.

Civil Engineering team at Victoria station on the redevelopment, obviously a hole somewhere


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/tube/default.html

"flooding", eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

I bet you a pound that there'll be cat paw prints in it by 6.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet you a pound that there'll be cat paw prints in it by 6.



 And a comedy finger-drawn cock pic *hopeful*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2014)

This is karmic obtuseness, coming on the day Boris tried to get TfL ambassador volunteers to strike break


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_emergency#United_Kingdom


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 23, 2014)

no wonder  i couldn't  get  on the number 2 bus


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2014)

NOW COMRADES IS THE TIME TO DECLARE INDEPENDENCE FROM LONDON


----------



## danski (Jan 23, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How, why and how the fuck do you clean up that mess?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

> *TfL Traffic News* ‏@TfLTrafficNews  44s
> A203 South Lambeth Rd partly blocked towards Stockwell, due to a collision. Traffic is slow moving on approach.



Oh my fucking god


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jan 23, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How, why and how the fuck do you clean up that mess?


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2014)

Apparently C4 news are now reporting it as fact


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

The chief engineer, about an hour ago...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2014)

some TFL manager who was on radio london talking about the impending strike has confirmed that concrete was involved


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

cesare said:


> Apparently C4 news are now reporting it as fact





> "This afternoon our contractors were working on the new station in an area next to the Victoria line signal control room. These works involved the use of water and cement which leaked into the room, damaging equipment. This has meant there are no signals working on the southern section of the line."
> 
> Nigel Holness, London Underground’s operations director


http://www.channel4.com/news/


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

At least their reason for the closure is solid.

Progressively more so with every moment.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2014)

> 11 minutes ago
> *Cement leaks into signal room, damaging equipment*
> This afternoon our contractors were working on the new station in an area next to the Victoria line signal control room. These works involved the use of water and cement which leaked into the room, damaging equipment. This has meant there are no signals working on the southern section of the line.
> 
> ...



http://www.itv.com/news/london/stor...ld-to-avoid-victoria-line-after-flood-damage/


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2014)

We need hipsters-on-buses pics


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> At least their reason for the closure is solid.
> 
> Progressively more so with every moment.



If I was them (ha) I'd just close the door on that one and furnish a new signal room.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> If I was them (ha) I'd just close the door on that one and furnish a new signal room.



Use it as a smoking room.

They'll want a smoke now they've shafted half of London.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2014)

cesare said:


> We need hipsters-on-buses pics



It is currently the quietest I've seen it in the centre of Brixton at this time of night for ages. Every poor fucker is trying to get on a bus home (((busses))) 

I love fail like this


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2014)

Still running beyond Warren Street. I got it Northbound from Kings X at 5.10 and the train was the emptiest I've seen it at rush hour. Hope everyone on the southerly reaches of the line don't have too much of a nightmare getting home.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2014)

That's a quite spectacular fuck up


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think even A4E can find the person responsible a new job.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sure lessons will be learned from this, and concrete changes made.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm sure lessons will be learned from this, and concrete changes made.



Will those changes involve a hammer and chisel or pneumatic drill?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2014)

I was a bit pissed off when I did that to my waste water sump at home years ago - thought it would be OK to wash off cement-making tools into the drain - had to dig a feckoff great hole to extract the trap.
Luckily it was my trap I clogged up rather than the main sewer out the back which has no manholes and no rear access for JCBs.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw this on Facebook and thought it was a joke.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

What an absolutely splendid total fuck up!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What an absolutely splendid total fuck up!


You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2014)

Are people trapped underground then? I mean, did it just grind to a halt?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

I know - who'd have that as a risk on their risk register? It's just so unlikely I imagine they haven't a bloody clue how to sort it out! 

Someone is going to have some very serious explaining to do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it the deepest part of the underground so nowhere lower to wash it into ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Are people trapped underground then? I mean, did it just grind to a halt?


Good point. Presumably the concrete would have started to chemically attack the equipment on contact and totalled the signals.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2014)

Its one of the deep tube lines.


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm sure lessons will be learned from this, and concrete changes made.


Their health and safety regs should have been set in stone.

Oh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Are people trapped underground then? I mean, did it just grind to a halt?



No reports of people being trapped, although I'd have thought the trains would have stopped when the signalling failed.  

It sounds as though it's buggered up the signalling, not the power supply, so trains would still be able to move.  While the Victoria Line is 'automatic train operation' in normal service (and the ATO is linked to the signalling system), the trains can be driven manually by the train operator who sits at the front.

I am sure there will be some sort of procedure for driving trains (probably quite slowly) to the next available station to turf passengers out if the signalling fails (this probably involves radio or telephone contact from driver to control.)  I'd have thought that would be the safer option here rather than turn the power (to the live rails) off and walk people through the tunnels to the next station.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2014)

Ah ok, if the power's not actually gone then at least that's something


----------



## 2hats (Jan 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> You really couldn't make it up.



You could - roughly 1:2:3 cement:sand:aggregate and add water (*). 

*other ratios are available


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 23, 2014)

Mation said:


> Their health and safety regs should have been set in stone.
> 
> Oh.



There's probably mortar the story than meets the eye.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow. They would have to shovel and bucket it out, quickly. I wonder if the relay assemblies are off the shelf or specially made?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> There's probably mortar the story than meets the eye.


Very good.


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> There's probably mortar the story than meets the eye.


The poor fucker who did it must be caught between a rock and a hard(ening) place


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know - who'd have that as a risk on their risk register?



Someone with grout expectations.


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Someone with grout expectations.


Probably bricking it, now.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2014)

Is there any suggestion that this is sabotage of some sort?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

Any bets on whether it'll be back up and running tomorrow?


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Is there any suggestion that this is sabotage of some sort?


Self-sabotage of the contractor's career.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2014)

<<settles in for an evening of concrete related puns>>


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2014)

Surely someone can find a cure?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

Manter said:


> <<settles in for an evening of concrete related puns>>


I'm sat waiting for them to pour in.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2014)

Imagine being on the engineering night shift and waking up to this news


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2014)

There's plenty in the mixer, some sharp people out there, it's aggregating fast.


----------



## Zack Murray (Jan 23, 2014)

This is hilarious. I don't even know how this could be an accident, did they decide to let Mr. Bean oversee this one?


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 23, 2014)

I am just about to try and get home so my attitude towards this sort of flippancy is hardening.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 23, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Still running beyond Warren Street. I got it Northbound from Kings X at 5.10 and the train was the emptiest I've seen it at rush hour. Hope everyone on the southerly reaches of the line don't have too much of a nightmare getting home.



I don't get this one. What's the punchlime?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

Zack Murray said:


> This is hilarious. I don't even know how this could be an accident, did they decide to let Mr. Bean oversee this one?


They were filling voids with concrete. Problem with that is liquid concrete will go wherever it can and in this case that meant into the signal room.


----------



## xes (Jan 23, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Is there any suggestion that this is sabotage of some sort?


I bet I could start a conspiracy that a false flag opperation is about to happen, and this is a measure to ensure that people can't escape.

I may need to put a bit more thought into it, but the sonpiracy world is my oyster(card)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 23, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> No reports of people being trapped, although I'd have thought the trains would have stopped when the signalling failed.
> 
> It sounds as though it's buggered up the signalling, not the power supply, so trains would still be able to move.  While the Victoria Line is 'automatic train operation' in normal service (and the ATO is linked to the signalling system), the trains can be driven manually by the train operator who sits at the front.
> 
> I am sure there will be some sort of procedure for driving trains (probably quite slowly) to the next available station to turf passengers out if the signalling fails (this probably involves radio or telephone contact from driver to control.)  I'd have thought that would be the safer option here rather than turn the power (to the live rails) off and walk people through the tunnels to the next station.


If it's a relay room that's flooded, then the signalling problems will probably only be local to Victoria.  Obviously that fucks up the rest of the line, but most of trains in other areas should still have been able to get to a platform and empty.  There were probably a few around Victoria that might have got caught though.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the concrete was protesting against driverless trains. If the signals don't work computer would surely say no.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

It's getting worse and worse for London's commuters.

I hear the problem's solidifying more with every moment.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I think the concrete was protesting against driverless trains. If the signals don't work computer would surely say no.



This is what I was thinking.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2014)

As in someone did it deliberately as a protest.


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2014)

clandestino said:


> As in someone did it deliberately as a protest.


Are you saying it wasn't an accident... you think cement to do it?


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hearing reports that the flood wasn't caused by concrete at all, but by a dense and pungent mixture of french cheese and champagne.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:
			
		

> How, why and how the fuck do you clean up that mess?



With all those staff they're trying to make reduntant.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 23, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> It's getting worse and worse for London's commuters.
> 
> I hear the problem's solidifying more with every moment.



This reinforces our ever hardening resolve, when it comes to public transport, we're used to mixing it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 23, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> With all those staff they're trying to make reduntant.



I hear they've sent staff down there and they're getting stuck in to it.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This reinforces our ever hardening resolve, when it comes to public transport, we're used to mixing it.



By morning we'll be hard at work, hammering away at the situation, chipping away at the desperately solid problem that lies before us.

Can anyone lend us a chisel?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2014)

so thats vicky line out for what? at least two weeks? lol.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> And a comedy finger-drawn cock pic *hopeful*



A spunking cock, obviously.  Anything else would be half-hearted.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Is it the deepest part of the underground so nowhere lower to wash it into ?



Readymix, like any other concrete, is exothermic, so it'll have started curing straight away.  The heat generated won't be doing the signalling kit much good, either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Readymix, like any other concrete, is exothermic, so it'll have started curing straight away.  The heat generated won't be doing the signalling kit much good, either.


 should imagine thats made to order gear as well so no swift cheap off the shelf replacement. Someone, somewhere, has proper fucked it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Wow. They would have to shovel and bucket it out, quickly. I wonder if the relay assemblies are off the shelf or specially made?



If their stuff is anything like BR's S & T stuff used to be, it's all "custom made", and they keep fairly hefty stocks available.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> should imagine thats made to order gear as well so no swift cheap off the shelf replacement. Someone, somewhere, has proper fucked it.



They *should* hold replacement stocks.
That said, if they're having to replace several hundred relay assemblies, and possible miles of wiring too, they may not have enough stock to hand.  If that's the case, the best they'll be able to do is run an attenuated service with attenuated signalling.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> It's getting worse and worse for London's commuters.
> 
> I hear the problem's solidifying more with every moment.



It's a shame so little assistance has been rendered to commuters.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

Imagine how much this will cost them in compensation claims alone given the huge number of people who use the line every day.  I bet their bean counters are sat there crying right now.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2014)

You don't get compensation just because the tubes down.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/tickets/refunds/tuberefund/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2014)

ExtraRefined said:


> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/tickets/refunds/tuberefund/



Depends how third party action is defined really.  If it is a contractor at fault, then TFL might find itself in such a shit storm if the line is closed for more than a day they'll just have to pay out regardless, and sue whoever they think responsible.  Should be interesting to see the row brewing.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2014)

ExtraRefined said:


> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/tickets/refunds/tuberefund/



I'd forgotten people buy single tickets


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:
			
		

> I hear they've sent staff down there and they're getting stuck in to it.



There's no concrete proposals.


----------



## jakejb79 (Jan 23, 2014)

No trains between Warren Street and Brickston until Monday at the earliest and it is also being reported of this problem spreading to the Cementral Line too.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 23, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> If I was them (ha) I'd just close the door on that one and furnish a new signal room.


Surely they can just get station staff to run it off ipads in the foyer?


----------



## Quartz (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm rather surprised they don't have a backup signalling room elsewhere.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't laughed so hard in ages, but there's got to be mortar this.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2014)

It has just been suggested to me that the Vic Line should be re-named the Blue Circle Line. 

If anyone with the image tinkering skills can amend the LT roundel ?????


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2014)

Revenge from the Macalpine that just popped his clogs (sorry/ no, Concrete Bob was some one else - he built the concrete railway viaduct that appears in Harry Potter film)​


----------



## Mitre10 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jesus, what a fuck up.

Someone's going to have a meeting with no biscuits tomorrow.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

How am I to get to Brixton to buy weed?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> If it's a relay room that's flooded, then the signalling problems will probably only be local to Victoria.  Obviously that fucks up the rest of the line, but most of trains in other areas should still have been able to get to a platform and empty.  There were probably a few around Victoria that might have got caught though.


 
The images in the OP look a lot like grout - a very sloppy / pumpable version of concrete, used in quick setting mode for filling in holes / voids.
Another version (or something similar) can be used to level floors.


----------



## Mation (Jan 23, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I'm rather surprised they don't have a backup signalling room elsewhere.


Well at least it'll pave the way for some more renovations.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2014)

Mitre10 said:


> Jesus, what a fuck up.
> 
> Someone's going to have a meeting with no biscuits tomorrow.


 
and No Tea, neither.
and possibly quite a bit of *shouting*

That is going to take a bit of sorting out - the signalling relays will have to be replaced / recommissioned. O/T could well be needed.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 23, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> and No Tea, neither.
> and possibly quite a bit of *shouting*
> 
> That is going to take a bit of sorting out - the signalling relays will have to be replaced / recommissioned. O/T could well be needed.



Possibly a "very frank discussion"


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

Mation said:


> Well at least it'll pave the way for some more renovations.


Oh dear.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I enjoyed a news story so much. 

I realise this enjoyment is partly dependent on me not needing to use the Victoria line 

Can you imagine being the guy responsible? On the one hand you'll probably never work in the industry again. On the other, for the rest of your life you can tell the story in the pub and people will be buying you pints just for the entertainment value.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2014)

So this is why I've only just gotten home.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So this is why I have only just *gotten *home.


no sympathy I'm afraid, not for users of the word 'gotten' anyway.


----------



## jakejb79 (Jan 23, 2014)

free spirit said:


> no sympathy I'm afraid, not for users of the word 'gotten' anyway.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2014)

jakejb79 said:


> Can we still use tooken?


Not if you want any sympathy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 23, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> It has just been suggested to me that the Vic Line should be re-named the Blue Circle Line.
> 
> If anyone with the image tinkering skills can amend the LT roundel ?????


From twitter


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2014)

Someone's going to be gravelling for forgiveness tomorrow.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2014)

there'll be no making good on this one


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2014)

I mentioned this in the pub tonight. I said that there would be a problem for people getting home to Brixton. The guy next to me said that he had been in Brixton a few years ago and found the place threatening, which was not part of the original story. Next he jumped to another place in London that he had found threatening, and later mentioned Manchester Moss Side as a place where he felt very uncomfortable. It seems that the very name Brixton has bad implications, all these years later. Yes he is racist, I concluded. I gave up talking to him. So a story about Brixton transport becomes an excuse to parade a stereotype.


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes he is racist, I concluded. I gave up talking to him. So a story about Brixton transport becomes an excuse to parade a stereotype.



Bit off topic i know. I was having a perfectly amicable chat with an Irish dude in the pub the other night here in HK. After a couple of beers he said - 'do you have a problem with the blacks coming here? we do in ireland'. was kinda speechless - seemed a decent sort before that. he was actually on his way, voluntarily, to help rebuild a village in the Philippines. He went on so say that all the 'blacks' are sneaking into Ireland and claiming benefits.

Really difficult to continue a conversation after that. I realised i must have grown up because in the past i would have smashed the cunt in the face. Instead i finished my drink, shook his hand and got the fuck out.


----------



## Mitre10 (Jan 24, 2014)

All up and running this morning, fair play to the guys working overnight.


----------



## Mation (Jan 24, 2014)

Mitre10 said:


> All up and running this morning, fair play to the guys working overnight.


Thank goodness they've cracked it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2014)

jakejb79 said:


> No trains between Warren Street and Brickston until Monday at the earliest and it is also being reported of this problem spreading to the Cementral Line too.



Is this update set in stone?

/legs it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2014)

Mitre10 said:


> All up and running this morning, fair play to the guys working overnight.



Ah, I see the earlier update held too much water.

/legs it again


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

Respect to all the people who got the tube moving again so quick.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

Mation said:


> Thank goodness they've cracked it!


OMG.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Respect to all the people who got the tube moving again so quick.


They're hard core.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

These puns need to be buried under concrete.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> These puns need to be buried under concrete.



Don't you think that's a bit hard?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

<weeps>


----------



## colacubes (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> <weeps>



No point crying over spilt concrete mate.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

I think ASBO's are appropriate for the first time in my life.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I think ASBO's are appropriate for the first time in my life.


That's the start of a rocky road...


----------



## Greebo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I mentioned this in the pub tonight. I said that there would be a problem for people getting home to Brixton. The guy next to me said that he had been in Brixton a few years ago and found the place threatening, which was not part of the original story. Next he jumped to another place in London that he had found threatening, and later mentioned Manchester Moss Side as a place where he felt very uncomfortable.<snip>


<derail alert>  Next time you see that twit, ask him what he thinks about Toxteth.  If he comes out with the usual predictable rubbish you can tell him from me that there are bits of Liverpool and the Wirral which I felt were unsafe, but IME Toxteth was safe enough, even very late at night for me and other female students (as long as we were in smallish groups). </derail>


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2014)

Fixed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I think ASBO's are appropriate for the first time in my life.


it's ok...


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 24, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How, why and how the fuck do you clean up that mess?


Quickly.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Fixed.


Someone used ALL the elbow grease last night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Someone used ALL the elbow grease last night.


no, that's a 'before' photo


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no, that's a 'before' photo


You're a "before" photo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> You're a "before" photo.


pisspoor


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> pisspoor


You shouldn't talk about yourself using words like that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Someone used ALL the elbow grease last night.



I suppose they had no choice but to pull in every member of staff and bit of equipment they needed to, regardless of the cost.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> You shouldn't talk about yourself using words like that.


i'm not. i'm talking about you.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no, that's a 'before' photo



It's not.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not. i'm talking about you.


Oi.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Oi.


this incoherent post is, strangely, the best thing you've posted this year.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 24, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I suppose they had no choice but to pull in every member of staff and bit of equipment they needed to, regardless of the cost.


Stuck between a rock & a hard place, no doubt.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> this incoherent post is, strangely, the best thing you've posted this year.


My turn to say pisspoor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> My turn to say pisspoor.


it's never your turn to say it, it's always your turn to be it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's never your turn to say it, it's always your turn to be it.


Oi!

Come on Pixie, turn the charm on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Oi!
> 
> Come on Pixie, turn the charm on.


the charm is turned up to 11


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the charm is turned up to 11


Yet the power is off....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yet the power is off....


no, i'm just not very pleasant


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> These puns need to be buried under concrete.


 Just not on the Victoria line.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i'm just not very pleasant


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2014)

update


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 24, 2014)

Edit:
Balls. Beaten to it.


----------



## Black Halo (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Someone used ALL the elbow grease last night.


And sugar:
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...op-spilled-concrete-from-setting-9082206.html


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2014)

BoxRoom


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

Sugar and concrete.
I will try to remember that - you never know when that might be useful ...


----------



## Mation (Jan 24, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Stuck between a rock & a hard place, no doubt.


Ahem.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2014)

Mation said:


> Ahem.



Stony faced?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Stony faced?


they've been explaining through gritted teeth


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 24, 2014)

As soon as it happened they all went to the supermarket to buy some sugar......and it wasn't for their cup of tea: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...nder-sugar-used-to-slow-concrete-setting.html


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> As soon as it happened they all went to the supermarket to buy some sugar......and it wasn't for their cup of tea: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...nder-sugar-used-to-slow-concrete-setting.html





I wonder if any sweeteners were involved in the award of the contract?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2014)

> The only word for it is a f***-up of major proportions. Everyone was effing and blinding when they realised what had happened.


----------

